# where to by skinfold calipers?



## jasone (Nov 23, 2006)

I have tried every sporting good store in Dallas and can't find any calipers.  Everyone carries those bodyfat scales insted.  I don't want to order online either.  
Thanks


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2006)

jasone said:


> I have tried every sporting good store in Dallas and can't find any calipers.  Everyone carries those bodyfat scales insted.  I don't want to order online either.
> Thanks



Why don't you try calling local medical supply stores in your area? 

Also, if you don't want to order online -- though I have to tell ya, you'll get the best prices online -- you can try to approach a trainer or someone in the field who regularly orders from catalogs like Perform Better or one of those, and ask if they can include one for you in their next order, and you can pay them.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 24, 2006)

STEP #1

1. I've admitted the fact that I am powerless to fat, and that the fat in my life had become unmanageable


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw some on bodybuilding.com


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sure the experienced guys and gals here have some "tricks" to estimate BF without having to buy tools... and are generally within a percent or two using them.

Any insights you're willing to share? The online calculators don't make a lot of sense to me.

I'm within 5-7% of _my ideal_, I think. I don't need a tool for that... do I? If your BF is 20%, give or take, why measure? Maybe, more important then?

Out of curiosity. Why would someone go so far as to take a water submersion test?

Just curious.


----------



## jasone (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I'm sure the experienced guys and gals here have some "tricks" to estimate BF without having to buy tools... and are generally within a percent or two using them.
> 
> Any insights you're willing to share? The online calculators don't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> ...




For me it helps in determining my lbm.  Knowing my lean body mass allows me to adjust my caloric intake according to leaning/bulking goals.
I found the calipers.
thanks


----------

